# Idiot to noob in 12 days



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/11/18)

Im not really an overachiever type person, but as Im trying to quit smoking I must keep the hands and brain busy. So went all out the last week or so. First bought the moonbox. Then I had to quickly figure out how to build coils, learn about ohms etc. Not an expert, but can build a working coil now or more or less the desired ohms. Then realised Im going to smoke again if I dont get spare set of batteries, and another mod for when Im building or charging. So got more batteries and charger. When I bought the moonbox, the only one I could find in SA was the ugly orange one. So then I saw a member advertising a black one for a big bargain, so bought that for the black tins and then I have a spare. Also got building kit and ohm meter.
So then decided next thing to keep brain busy, mix my own juice. To my suprise as I googled I saw Vapehyper is 5km from my hosue. So today got a scale and few things to start mixing. Yes I did not researched nicely and just got a few concentrates that I think I can mix a few things to my taste, took the ones whos pictures looks yummy
So next few days when not working and thinking of cigarettes Ill try mixing.
Total cost about R2500, but thats just a few Mandelas more than my monthly cigarette bill, and now can make juice for the next month or so. I did buy a juice or two, but regard that as consumebles, so not included in cost



If I finshed mixing and still have big smoking urges next week, I will start building my own clapton or Alien wire, must first google which one will keep me the longest occupied

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If I finshed mixing and still have big smoking urges next week, I will start building my own clapton or Alien wire, must first google which one will keep me the longest occupied



More like waste of wire with aliens if you don't start from the beginning. I started with plain coils which are super easy. I'll make a bet that you make a few fused claptons and framed staple coils, they shouldn't be hard to create but will definitely keep you busy. Once you get the hang of that, then you can try your hand at making aliens.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Cynarius (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im not really an overachiever type person, but as Im trying to quit smoking I must keep the hands and brain busy. So went all out the last week or so. First bought the moonbox. Then I had to quickly figure out how to build coils, learn about ohms etc. Not an expert, but can build a working coil now or more or less the desired ohms. Then realised Im going to smoke again if I dont get spare set of batteries, and another mod for when Im building or charging. So got more batteries and charger. When I bought the moonbox, the only one I could find in SA was the ugly orange one. So then I saw a member advertising a black one for a big bargain, so bought that for the black tins and then I have a spare. Also got building kit and ohm meter.
> So then decided next thing to keep brain busy, mix my own juice. To my suprise as I googled I saw Vapehyper is 5km from my hosue. So today got a scale and few things to start mixing. Yes I did not researched nicely and just got a few concentrates that I think I can mix a few things to my taste, took the ones whos pictures looks yummy
> So next few days when not working and thinking of cigarettes Ill try mixing.
> Total cost about R2500, but thats just a few Mandelas more than my monthly cigarette bill, and now can make juice for the next month or so. I did buy a juice or two, but regard that as consumebles, so not included in cost
> ...


LOL good on ya keep it up and you will soon learn your of the cigs and have new crazy hobby. And the aliens will deff keep you a lot more occupied

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Im not really an overachiever type person, but as Im trying to quit smoking I must keep the hands and brain busy. So went all out the last week or so. First bought the moonbox. Then I had to quickly figure out how to build coils, learn about ohms etc. Not an expert, but can build a working coil now or more or less the desired ohms. Then realised Im going to smoke again if I dont get spare set of batteries, and another mod for when Im building or charging. So got more batteries and charger. When I bought the moonbox, the only one I could find in SA was the ugly orange one. So then I saw a member advertising a black one for a big bargain, so bought that for the black tins and then I have a spare. Also got building kit and ohm meter.
> So then decided next thing to keep brain busy, mix my own juice. To my suprise as I googled I saw Vapehyper is 5km from my hosue. So today got a scale and few things to start mixing. Yes I did not researched nicely and just got a few concentrates that I think I can mix a few things to my taste, took the ones whos pictures looks yummy
> So next few days when not working and thinking of cigarettes Ill try mixing.
> Total cost about R2500, but thats just a few Mandelas more than my monthly cigarette bill, and now can make juice for the next month or so. I did buy a juice or two, but regard that as consumebles, so not included in cost
> ...



Welcome to the wonderful "money saving" world of vaping. Just wait until you discover the joys of RDA's and squonking...

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## StompieZA (8/11/18)

What concentrates did you pick? Cant see from the photo.


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/11/18)

Good luck with the diy coil and juice manufacturing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/18)

Best of luck.
Share your experience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/18)

Will you be adding nicotine to your diy juices?


----------



## Viper_SA (8/11/18)

Chanelr said:


> Will you be adding nicotine to your diy juices?



I see a bottle of Scrawny Gecko nic in the picture....


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/11/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Welcome to the wonderful "money saving" world of vaping. Just wait until you discover the joys of RDA's and squonking...


No, bankrupt now, cant even buy anything for black fiday

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> What concentrates did you pick? Cant see from the photo.


FA - Brandy, Cuban Supreme, Honey, Tahiti cold press lime, Polar blast, Usa pleasure cola
FW Cherry crush
Tfa Dark rum, Pistachio

Just thought with those I can mix some tobacco blend or two, and a cola, mix or two, all witj Rum and Brandy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/11/18)

definitely the beginnings of a tobacco flavour or 2 there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> FA - Brandy, Cuban Supreme, Honey, Tahiti cold press lime, Polar blast, Usa pleasure cola
> FW Cherry crush
> Tfa Dark rum, Pistachio
> 
> Just thought with those I can mix some tobacco blend or two, and a cola, mix or two, all witj Rum and Brandy



I have never used any of those in the 2+ years of DIYing TBH so good luck!

The first noob mistake i made when i started DIYing was to just buy flavors that look nice and thinking they will be nice but ending up with a bunch of concentrates which i cant use in any decent recipes. However, im not saying that these flavors wont be great together or as stand alone. The issue is that you will very quickly get irate due to none of your juices turning up tasty. So research each of your flavors using google and you will find will quickly see what those flavors are used with, at what percentages either standalone or in recipes.

My best advise to any newbie starting DIY is to search popular and highly rated recipes either on this forum (There are plenty) or on DIY websites and then mixing them, this will boost your confidence and you will quickly learn the flavors and how they mix together. 

Use the below links to this forum that will provide you with great recipes that work. 

*DIY Tobacco Recipes*
*DIY Fruit Recipes*
*DIY Beverage Recipes*
*DIY Bakery Recipes*
*DIY Menthol/Mint Recipes*
*DIY Dessert & Candy Recipes*
*DIY Breakfast Recipes*
*What did you Mix today?*

Most important, Experiment knowing that you will fail and learn from your failures. Enjoy your journey, its an addictive and costly hobby hahaha

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No, bankrupt now, cant even buy anything for black fiday


Yeah... Keep telling yourself that...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (8/11/18)

May one taste the concentrates? Or will you die


----------



## Chanelr (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> May one taste the concentrates? Or will you die


You wont die by tasting it.
Just a tip from my side on the mixing.

First mix your flavours with the pg/vg mix. Mix it through properly (if the colour goes from creamy back to clear) only then add nicotine and mix again. I find if you do it this way the nicotine doesnt ruin the flavour.

Like @StompieZA said go do some bit of research on your selected flavours... As some flavours you add as little as .1% and it booms.

And last tip from me, do not give up when you fail..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (8/11/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No, bankrupt now, cant even buy anything for black fiday


I'm in the same boat. Lol. Overspend on my mixing budget but, man, it was so worth it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

